# TrakMate 0-30VDC variable with 10 amps



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

*Trakmate Power Supply*

Hi,

Does anyone know if the TrakMate 0-30VDC variable 10 amp power supply is still available? Can anyone suggest a good alternative? I'm starting with the Tomy 4 lane International but I want to be able to use different car types and potentially add more track so I want a good power supply.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

What size is your table? I have a 4x8 and I found the stock wall packs way too much voltage. I'm currently using a 13.8V 15A switching power supply I used to use to power my RC battery charger. You should be able to pick one up for $30 - $40.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Trakmate responded to my email and told me this power supply replaced the old one. They are selling for $135. Anyone using this one?

Thanks
Brian


POWER SUPPLY 0-30 VOLTS 10 AMPS

Ideal for HO and 1:32 scale. Up to 30volts. Cooler running motors. No power surge when car deslots. Short circuit protection. Digital Voltage and Current Readouts. Coarse and fine voltage adjustments. Maximum current adjustment( this would normally be set to maximum ). Get faster acceleration and consistent power. Only one power supply required for a 4 Lane track. Shipping is $28.00 to anywhere in Canada and USA.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply RB. My table is 8 x 4 but I think I want to go right to a variable power supply as I want to be able to run all types of cars.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have one. It's made in china but seamed to be built ok. 

I wasn't real happy with it powering the race track. It never gave consistant
power. I replaced it with a 30 amp Astron from hoslotracing.com.
The Astron has been great and I use the other one for other stuff.

Steve


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have one that works great on this 5 X 10 layout!!!!!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I use one of these on my 4x8 four lane. Hasn't given me any trouble. Never saw anyone post they were sorry they bought one.

http://agg.fsmra.com/aggstore/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=28


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I use this Pyramid PS-32. Its 0-30V 0-5A output. Got it off ebay for just over $100.It powers my 4-lane 4X11 track without a hitch.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*TrakMate 0-30VDC variable with*



82whiskey said:


> Trakmate responded to my email and told me this power supply replaced the old one. They are selling for $135. Anyone using this one?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian
> ...


*I gotta ask what's the actual brand name of this power supply ?

Bear:wave:*


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the same power supply. Bought it off of e-bay, is is made by Mastech.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Try the Digitrax PS2012*

The Digitrax PS2012 is a regulated Power Supply designed for DCC Model Train operation. The unit has a switch to go from 24VDC at 12 amps.(drag), 18VDC at 15 amps.(regular racing), and 12VDC at 20 amps. G-jets). Unit has a 1 year warranty and is made by a US company that has been around for a while and service is available. Price is $139.99 on the web. Make sure you get a firm quote on shipping. This is a lot cheaper than the Bridge Werks units that are 18VDC and 30 amps. They go for between $400 and $500.

I just received my Digitrax PS2012, in the mail, and I'm very pleased.

Slotcar58


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for all the replies. I ended up getting a nice deal on a used MG power supply but at least we all know some good options now.

Brian A


----------

